# Paint Colors



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I've already posted on this topic in the paint forum but I'm reposting here where it is more appropriate.

We have a kitchen/den area that I am about to paint. My wife picked out some shade of flat green along with Benjamin Moore's White Dove semigloss for the woodwork. 

What is appropriate for the ceiling? Do we want White Dove flat or perhaps a straight white? Or perhaps green?

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

We've done both a white ceiling and a ceiling the color of the wall. When we painted the ceiling the color of the wall, we actually went about 2 shades lighter than the wall color. It's really just a personal preference. Some folks say the room looks larger with a white ceiling and some say it looks larger the other way.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Bob, it is, as shapeshifter says, a matter of personal preference. I just wrapped a job today where I used BM waterborne ceiling flat on the ceiling and BM Impervex Gloss on the trim, both in BM White Dove. The walls were done in two shades of dark brown, two rooms. Looks great. It's common to do trim and ceiling in same color. It seems, in my market at least, that white ceilings are not as popular as once were. People are using more color today and white is sometimes too stark a contrast. Colors, such as White Dove, are softer and create a warmer feel. I use White Dove on a fairly regular basis. As to doing the ceiling in the same color of the walls. It can go two ways. It can look like an apartment motif, or, it can look very sharp and decorative. The ceiling should be done in flat, and if the walls are a slight sheen, the sheen difference will create a subtle color difference as well. I've used that scheme a few times with great results. If you're doing the walls in green, you could use an off-white with a green tone. As shapeshifter suggested, but with a modification, use a variant of the same color. I don't go two shades down, but use a percentage of the full wall color formula. That may be six of one, half dozen of another in some cases. I brush out a sample of the wall color. Then I have the paint store make a flat with 25 percent formula, check it against the wall sample. If no good add 25 percent more for a half formula, etc, till I find a nice combination. It can be tedious and the paint store has to like you, but it really becomes a custom palette. With all that said, you can do whatever you like. Some of the best effects come from mistakes or experimentation. It's only paint, we're not tearing out walls. Just repaint it.


----------



## johnsmith11 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello,
I am new in this forum. But I read your given topic. I want to give you a suggestion about it. I think you should go with pink color. This color is very good for celling. I am using it.

thanks!!
______________
interor design


----------



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

johnsmith11 said:


> Hello,
> I am new in this forum. But I read your given topic. I want to give you a suggestion about it. I think you should go with pink color. This color is very good for celling. I am using it.
> 
> thanks!!
> ...


Thanks but the ceiling is already finished in the Kitchen/Den. We went with Benjamin Moore Ceiling White. Looks good! I'm tired!

Bob


----------

